# Lumps on my cockatiel's head



## Darkstar3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just noticed 2 lumps on my cockatiel's head and they feel like they're filled with air. I dnt know how long they've been there because I discovered them today .

I took pictures (I tried to upload as attachments but it kept failing so I had to link them)

http://imageshack.us/f/62/alim62541.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/51/alim62531.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/192/alim62521.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/192/alim62521.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/708/alim62341.jpg/

Thanks in advance


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The bird has a ruptured air sac. At the top of the forum is a search box, which you can search for past postings about this.

it would also help if you can supplu more info, such as age of the bird, how long you have had it, are there any other birds housed with it, etc...


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this is off topic but to save time and not have to link Just be aware that if a pic is too big it will not upload. Try to resize the pic first and then upload if you have further problems. Happens to me all the time. and good luck with your birdie


----------



## Darkstar3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

srtiels said:


> The bird has a ruptured air sac. At the top of the forum is a search box, which you can search for past postings about this.
> 
> it would also help if you can supplu more info, such as age of the bird, how long you have had it, are there any other birds housed with it, etc...


I've had him for about 5 years now and there are no other birds in my house except him


----------



## Darkstar3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

leeisme said:


> I know this is off topic but to save time and not have to link Just be aware that if a pic is too big it will not upload. Try to resize the pic first and then upload if you have further problems. Happens to me all the time. and good luck with your birdie


Thank you my good sir


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Quite possibly he may have pricked a hole in the skin when trying to scratch his neck...or sometimes it can be caused by something sharp poking the area.

Here is an old thread on a ruptured air sac: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=126013&highlight=ruptured#post126013


----------



## Darkstar3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Quite possibly he may have pricked a hole in the skin when trying to scratch his neck...or sometimes it can be caused by something sharp poking the area.
> 
> Here is an old thread on a ruptured air sac: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=126013&highlight=ruptured#post126013


Thank you so much for your help, I'll see what I can do about this. I really appreciate this


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It might be a tumor.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

morla said:


> It might be a tumor.


srtiels has already said what it is


----------



## Darkstar3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

I sent a pm to srtiels but haven't gotten a response so I'll just post this here. I'm trying to puncture the thing with a sterilized needle but it wont go through, should I apply a bit more pressure ? The bird is acting normally when I try to poke the lump.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

hopefully she be on soon


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't poke it with a needle  Your best bet is to find an avian vet to take her too


----------

